# What Brand Sells The Most?



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

Anyone have any idea of what the breakdown is for newish machines in North America? 

After reading this forum for a bit I would think it might be Ariens first followed by Honda than maybe Cub or Husky.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

777


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I dont know the numbers for North America, but in this area MTD brands thru big box stores out sell all others. Which include yardworks, Cub Cadet, Yard machine, to name a few, MTD machines are sold under many names. The appeal seems to be price and exposure. These brands are sitting around most hardware stores. Most people seem to buy them on impulse without much researhing. Toro would be number 2 with Husqvarna 3rd due to local dealer presence.
The majority of the used machines I see listed for sale are MTD.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

unfortunately, mtds are top sellers around here as well. mostly due to uninformed buyers and there everywhere nowadays


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> unfortunately, mtds are top sellers around here as well. mostly due to uninformed buyers and there everywhere nowadays


Why?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

43128 said:


> unfortunately, mtds are top sellers around here as well. mostly due to uninformed buyers and there everywhere nowadays


I agree that MTD is the largest snow blower supplier, but not because their buyers are uninformed. The fact is not everyone wants, needs, or is in position to afford more than an entry level two-stage snow blower.

Perhaps they don't have the clearing area to justify a more expensive machine, or maybe they don't care about more than basic features, or perhaps they'd rather spend their money on something else.

I have a Craftsman (MTD) snow blower, purchased in 2014 for under $600. It has a cheap plastic chute that doesn't catch ice like the expensive steel ones. I added DIY paddles and now my snow blower out throws my neighbor who was more informed so he bought an Ariens.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

barney said:


> Anyone have any idea of what the breakdown is for newish machines in North America?
> 
> After reading this forum for a bit I would think it might be Ariens first followed by Honda than maybe Cub or Husky.


every forum has a bias, you can't avoid it, it's just a way of life. Here it happens to be Ariens or Honda. No big deal just what it is, but I wouldn't say it's representative of the larger market. Or maybe it is. I don't know. Just saying, recognize the pros/cons of internet information, and accept it. 

To answer your question, I think MTD seems to sell a lot. They are a decent machine for the money, not top end, but not total junk either. They work, I had one for nearly 20 years, and it ran perfectly and worked fine when I sold it this year, for $300. Got me through as much as 30 inches of snow. Wasn't easy, but it worked.

there's an ass for every seat, and money dictates volume.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Tony P. said:


> I agree that MTD is the largest snow blower supplier, but not because their buyers are uninformed. The fact is not everyone wants, needs, or is in position to afford more than an entry level two-stage snow blower.
> 
> Perhaps they don't have the clearing area to justify a more expensive machine, or maybe they don't care about more than basic features, or perhaps they'd rather spend their money on something else.
> 
> I have a Craftsman (MTD) snow blower, purchased in 2014 for under $600. It has a cheap plastic chute that doesn't catch ice like the expensive steel ones. I added DIY paddles and now my snow blower out throws my neighbor who was more informed so he bought an Ariens.


Excellent post. I had the same experience with my MTD, as I said. If not for the fact I have to do three houses, and three EOD situations, I'd still have it.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

jsup said:


> Why?


i personally think that if buyers did their research better then people would be willing to spend a couple hundred more to get a significantly better quality machine. im not sayings ariens is the best you can buy, and i am not saying mtd is the worst you can buy, believe me you can do way worse. i just think that for a little bit more you can get something way better such as a toro powermax or a deluxe 24. i personally think its sad that most people are to lazy to do a half hour of research and make a wise well looked into purchase. i know if i was spending my hard earned money i would


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Kind of like peoples preference for Chevy, Dodge, Ford, Honda, Toyota......... They are all good snow blowers and cars and trucks.
You have to keep up on the maintenance on anything mechanical or even the best rated brand will wear out and fail.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

43128 said:


> i personally think that if buyers did their research better then people would be willing to spend a couple hundred more to get a significantly better quality machine. im not sayings ariens is the best you can buy, and i am not saying mtd is the worst you can buy, believe me you can do way worse. i just think that for a little bit more you can get something way better such as a toro powermax or a deluxe 24. i personally think its sad that most people are to lazy to do a half hour of research and make a wise well looked into purchase. i know if i was spending my hard earned money i would


I agree. I buy that way myself, buy good, buy once. Especially for tools. My wife says I shop around and research before buying shoe laces, but it's how I am.

However, you're projecting your assessment of "value" to other people, who have a different assessment of "value". To write them off as "lazy" or "ignorant" is arrogant. Let's face it, most of these machines have the same engines, and most will start, run, and move snow. A lot of these things hard core people discuss are ethereal nuances many consumers don't care about. 

To label something as "better" when most people care about "good enough" misses the foundations of consumerism. They'd spend $1000 twice, and get new machines, then spend $2000 once. Who can say if that's the right way to go or not?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

693


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jtclays said:


> I thought the question was which brand sells the most? I don't think barney cares if your MTD lasted 90 years and you never had to change the oil, and only used one tank of gas.:grin:


Fair enough. I went off topic. I'll go sit in the corner.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I was talking at breakfast today with a man and we started on snowblowers.....he has an MTD product that he bought from Home Depot new in 2004, and all he has done is change the oil once, and put gas in it. I know other people with the same experience...only they have never changed the oil. I don't think they are the best quality machine made....but obviously, they are good enough.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree that MTD is the biggest seller because of the number of brands they have and the distribution locations, and their price.

After that, who knows, there isn't much left, Toro maybe mostly because of their single stage presence, Husqavarna because of the number of marketing locations, Honda but they have a high price point, then Simplicity, quality but you pay for that.

Today's shoppers are more price conscious but are unaware of the differences in quality and the smaller more important nuances. They look at the name they recognize from years before when that name meant quality, then the color and shinyness of the machine. Snow blowers have gotten more complicated between the differences and a knowledgeable salesperson could easily bore the person! Though a good salesperson will cut to the chase and ask quotations of the buyer.

Looking at MTD, they use the same engine as others, same tires, same belts. MTD will last many years and will do the job. You keep it in your garage, service it, wash it off. The metal may be, may be, slightly thinner than some others. I don't know anything about their bearing quality or gearbox. The worst things about MTD, the cable routing and the cables on some of their models, and the transmission on their lowest end model that uses a handle bail same as lawn mowers use and had no gears but one forward.

There is no fair comparison to the quality of a Honda or Simplicity, look at the design, look at the thickness of the metal of the frame, how well it is supported, less flex in the frame. Honda and Kawasaki engines are the mold for all the other engine manufacturers.

You want better, spend a little more money; you want a lot better, spend a lot more money.

If it does the job for less money, that's all the public cares about. The key point here, it does the job. This is why there are low end cars and high end cars, but remember, they both will do the job, getting you from point A to point B.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I dont know the answer but it would be interesting to see if the industry publishes such numbers.

My guess would be to agree with all those saying it is MTD....They are less money on a whole. Available almost everywhere.

Most people with an MTD brand machine are getting their needs met. It is just like a car.....If you can afford the Lexus you get it.....most can't or some who can don't believe there is enough value in it for them. They get something for less money.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

go look at home depot's website there are about 2 pages of gas snowblowers that have 4-5 stars for reviews.

at that point people will say what is the least amount of money i can spend for the style and size of blower i want.

alot of the time thats the MTD brand. that is why they sell the most blowers.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

cranman said:


> I was talking at breakfast today with a man and we started on snowblowers.....he has an MTD product that he bought from Home Depot new in 2004, and all he has done is change the oil once, and put gas in it. I know other people with the same experience...only they have never changed the oil. I don't think they are the best quality machine made....but obviously, they are good enough.


Good point. Those who buy more expensive equipment are more likely to take care of it, resulting in better longevity and performance.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Snowbelt_subie said:


> go look at home depot's website there are about 2 pages of gas snowblowers that have 4-5 stars for reviews.
> 
> at that point people will say what is the least amount of money i can spend for the style and size of blower i want.
> 
> alot of the time thats the MTD brand. that is why they sell the most blowers.


But let's not disparage them as being ignorant, lazy, stupid, whatever. That's just not fair, and turns people off, people who could be posting here.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

jsup said:


> Fair enough. I went off topic. I'll go sit in the corner.


 Awww, it's ok. We forgive you.:grin:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

333


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

jtclays said:


> I don't care who you are, that's funny:icon-clapping-smile
> With your permission jsup, I'm gonna keep this one for future use:grin:


Sure, and on a point of irony, I'm going to note you're off topic. :grin:


----------



## rfw1953 (Oct 11, 2017)

jsup said:


> Sure, and on a point of irony, I'm going to note you're off topic. :grin:



Good one. It made me laugh...:grin:


----------



## alylea (Nov 21, 2017)

43128 said:


> i personally think that if buyers did their research better then people would be willing to spend a couple hundred more to get a significantly better quality machine. im not sayings ariens is the best you can buy, and i am not saying mtd is the worst you can buy, believe me you can do way worse. i just think that for a little bit more you can get something way better such as a toro powermax or a deluxe 24. i personally think its sad that most people are to lazy to do a half hour of research and make a wise well looked into purchase. i know if i was spending my hard earned money i would


I disagree with you, 43128. My Husqvarna blew up 1 week after I was forced to buy a new refrigerator that cost me well over $1,000. Maybe you have extra money lying around, but not everybody has an extra couple of hundred dollars to spend. I did some research, and I shopped carefully deciding on a closeout of a CC 3x 30 HD. It was the right machine at the right price and at the right time, for me. In my case, I chose the machine with the larger engine compared to a T, A or H. I do multiple driveways and a larger engine means less strain on it which should equate to a longer life. Given that the engine is the most expensive component, this was the right decision for me. 

I also don't think that most people are to lazy to do the research. For example, my son-in-law would never do the research because he is to busy with his children, wife and career to spend the hours necessary. Most people would do research via Consumer's, and we know how many on this site feel about that. They wouldn't even dream that there is a forum like this. Instead, many people go to a big box retailer they trust, and the salesperson either outright sells them something, or guides them to purchase what the retailer has in stock at the moment. For example, people by to Sears because the store is there, they run a sale, and they give 0 percent financing on the purchase. All of this factors into making it easier and increasing the comfort level of expending a large amount of money. People shop at Depot or Lowes because they are nearby and the store is not intimidating. The local outdoor machine retailer _is_ intimidating to those who aren't used to shopping there, and although they offer service, the prices are generally higher, and without things like 0% financing. All of this factors into the purchase decision of what to buy and where to buy it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm going to also guess MTD sells the most. After that, who knows? I see a fair number of Ariens machines, some Toros (for 2-stages). Very few Hondas or Simplicities around here. But it may also vary by where you are in the country. 

I like features on my current, and previous, "A" machines better than my MTD. Their drive systems slip less (yes, even after cleaning the aluminum disk, and replacing the rubber friction disk), their sheetmetal is thicker, so no bending at the front of the bucket like the MTD, and they have bigger augers and impeller, and process the snow faster, so less overflow into the cleaned areas. Though they can still overflow. 

But the MTD just worked, year after year, with no real problems, just replacing worn parts. It was a 26" cut, vs the 24" of my others. And unlike my ST824 (same 8hp Tec engine, same year), the MTD's engine was set up for a headlight, though my machine didn't have it. And the plastic chute, while it sounded iffy when going through icy stuff, never cracked, nothing ever froze to it, and it never needed to be painted. Simple and effective. It wouldn't be my first choice if I had to go buy another machine, but it was 20 years old when I sold it, and still working hard each storm. I didn't baby it, though it was always stored in a shed or garage, which probably didn't hurt.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I just sumped on Simplicity site after seeing it bit mentioned here. Does anyone even buy Simplicity these days ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

mobiledynamics said:


> I just sumped on Simplicity site after seeing it bit mentioned here. Does anyone even buy Simplicity these days ?


OH they are out there but not too common, But when was the last time you seen a ad for one??? Yea me either LOL They don't do much if any advertising but they DO make a nice machine.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

jsup said:


> every forum has a bias, you can't avoid it, it's just a way of life. Here it happens to be Ariens or Honda. No big deal just what it is, but I wouldn't say it's representative of the larger market. Or maybe it is. I don't know. Just saying, recognize the pros/cons of internet information, and accept it.
> 
> To answer your question, I think MTD seems to sell a lot. They are a decent machine for the money, not top end, but not total junk either. They work, I had one for nearly 20 years, and it ran perfectly and worked fine when I sold it this year, for $300. Got me through as much as 30 inches of snow. Wasn't easy, but it worked.
> 
> there's an ass for every seat, and money dictates volume.



I had a very similar experience with my first snowblower. I bought it at Costco in 1995 for $500. An MTD 640F (had dual belt auger drive, makes a difference) it served me well for 19 years and still worked well 19 years later, though rust was becoming an issue. I sold it for the same price you got for yours. I maintained it well over the years, the usual belt changes and some friction tire changes but overall a very good experience and a solid value. Granted I don't live in a snow belt but I am grateful that machine got me through some blizzards and got me out of the house. The beauty of a snowblower is unlike most other homeowner power equipment, it can give you your freedom. 

That being said a mid '90's MTD was a better built machine than what I recently saw in a super Wal-Mart. However as another member stated if you don't require a lot of bells and whistles or don't get too much snow, with proper maintenance they can still serve many well.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

mobiledynamics said:


> I just sumped on Simplicity site after seeing it bit mentioned here. Does anyone even buy Simplicity these days ?


I did. Just took it out for its maiden run last week. Around here you see professionals using Simplicity. My dealer's biggest customers are municipalities, large apartment complexes, and landscapers. 

Yep. Plenty of them moving in this area. They just aren't talked about.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Dauntae said:


> OH they are out there but not too common, But when was the last time you seen a ad for one??? Yea me either LOL They don't do much if any advertising but they DO make a nice machine.


More common than you think, but not all over the place either. Simplicity, Ariens, and Husky are all orange, so driving by, I bet people just make an assumption based on the color, their prejudice, and what they see advertised, or in big box stores.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> I had a very similar experience with my first snowblower. I bought it at Costco in 1995 for $500. An MTD 640F it served me welll for 19 years and still worked well 19 years later, though rust was becoming an issue. I sold it for the same price you got for yours. I maintained it well over the years, the usual belt changes and some friction tire changes but overall a very good experience and a solid value. Granted I don't live in a snow belt but I am grateful that machine got me through some blizzards and got me out of the house. The beauty of a snowblower unlike any other homeowner power equipment, can give you your freedom. Something a lawnmower just can't.
> 
> That being said a mid '90's MTD was a better built machine than what I recently saw in a super Wal-Mart. However as another member stated if you don't require a lot of bells and whistles or get much snow with proper maintenance they can still serve many well.


The quality doesn't have to be really good, just "good enough". Most people are happy with "good enough" meaning it will do what I need it to do, don't really need it to do more. If it comes to paying more for more than "good enough" they won't. Just is what it is.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

43128 said:


> i personally think that if buyers did their research better then people would be willing to spend a couple hundred more to get a significantly better quality machine. im not sayings ariens is the best you can buy, and i am not saying mtd is the worst you can buy, believe me you can do way worse. i just think that for a little bit more you can get something way better such as a toro powermax or a deluxe 24. * i personally think its sad that most people are to lazy to do a half hour of research and make a wise well looked into purchase.* i know if i was spending my hard earned money i would


 If I could find the "Dislike" button I would use it. 






Dislike


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

43128 said:


> unfortunately, mtds are top sellers around here as well. mostly due to uninformed buyers and there everywhere nowadays


the mickeydees of snowblowers?


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Heh, the users on SBF probably represent like .00001% of snowblower owners out there. 
We're more enthusiest than anything.
I'm sure there are a-plenty of MTD owners who are just fine, at whatever pricepoint there is.

At that same token, it's like the universal rule in life. Sometimes you just don't know any better - cause you just didn't know....


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

alylea said:


> I also don't think that most people are to lazy to do the research. For example, my son-in-law would never do the research because he is to busy with his children, wife and career to spend the hours necessary. Most people would do research via Consumer's, and we know how many on this site feel about that. They wouldn't even dream that there is a forum like this. Instead, many people go to a big box retailer they trust, and the salesperson either outright sells them something, or guides them to purchase what the retailer has in stock at the moment. For example, people by to Sears because the store is there, they run a sale, and they give 0 percent financing on the purchase. All of this factors into making it easier and increasing the comfort level of expending a large amount of money. People shop at Depot or Lowes because they are nearby and the store is not intimidating. The local outdoor machine retailer _is_ intimidating to those who aren't used to shopping there, and although they offer service, the prices are generally higher, and without things like 0% financing. All of this factors into the purchase decision of what to buy and where to buy it.


I was thinking a lot since I read this thread ....where would you do to get honest and comprehensive research on buying a snow blower?

The best place i can think of is this board.....that is a credit to its members who share real world experiences.
I know consumer reports will do a piece on Snow blowers every few years. But they hand pick only a fraction of what is out there. And as implied....their conclusions are sometimes questionable.
The sales people at most box stores basically read the labels and some may get some biased selling advice from a sales rep.....but that is basically it.

If people had the time to do more research they would. I agree that time becomes a rare commodity for many of us. We often have to make choices with out all the info but we take calculated risks.

The other comment I want to share is that the type of person who comes on here on a regular basis is not the normal snow thrower owner........the typical snow thrower owner will not be as particular about brands, features, maintenance etc.....they may see value in a different way and that is ok.....You can't necessarily label them as lazy......someone could as easily call the person labeling them all as lazy as lazy......for not getting to know more about people and their lives.......blanket comments are usually overly simplistic and ......you all get my point.....I will just end it here.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

43128 said:


> *i personally think that if buyers did their research better then people would be willing to spend a couple hundred more to get a significantly better quality machine.* im not sayings ariens is the best you can buy, and i am not saying mtd is the worst you can buy, believe me you can do way worse. i just think that for a little bit more you can get something way better such as a toro powermax or a deluxe 24. *i personally think its sad that most people are to lazy to do a half hour of research and make a wise well looked into purchase. * i know if i was spending my hard earned money i would


There's a certain arrogance in what you suggest. The idea that most people make a decision that's different from yours because they're too lazy to gain your knowledge is silly.

The fact is there are many "best" of anything because what's best for one person is not what's best for everyone. Some people use a snow blower while others use a shovel and a preference for one doesn't reflect on those who prefer the other.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

That is a great way of looking at what a snowblower _can_ be.



Cardo111 said:


> ...The beauty of a snowblower is unlike most other homeowner power equipment, it can give you your freedom.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> The beauty of a snowblower is unlike most other homeowner power equipment, it can give you your freedom.


Yup. I think part of why these appeal to me so much is related to that, what they can do for you. They can turn a multi-hour, exhausting (and possibly hurting yourself) slog-fest, into a half or or hour of effective clearing. Which can help you get to work in the morning, without needing to get up 3 hours early, for instance. Or simplifying, as you said, they can be the difference between being able to get out, vs not. 

And they're one of the fairly-few outdoor machines that addresses a critical, time-sensitive need. If you can't cut your grass for a week because the mower won't start, it's not the end of the world. But that can be a really big deal if you just got 18" of heavy snow, and the plow came by again. 

And even a bad mower still won't be *that* bad to use. It will mainly take longer, or leave an uneven cut, etc. But the wrong blower selection (or maintenance) can increase the risk of a failure during a storm, or it can leave you struggling with a machine that's not properly matched to the job, etc. 

So a resource (here) to help people select a machine that meets their needs, and to help them take care of it, is a real asset.


----------

